# Adjusting vavle 06 650 H1, spec ? tight side loose side waiting for my service manual



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

HI, My 650 H1 is a pain to start, I was going to check the vavles. Is it better to set them on the tght side or the lose side of the specs? Any tips on setting them? anything else I should do while in there? thanks


----------

